# the homescreen showoff thread



## kevdliu

*Whose Homescreen You Like Best??*​
kevdliu 110.00%bikedude 110.00%mehappy 110.00%toysturnaseraphim 330.00%kimo91 220.00%tRu3_sKiTz0220.00%


----------



## kevdliu

Title says it all


----------



## kevdliu

Launcher 7


----------



## bikedude880

This is what I've got... had to screenshot with black because it's nsfw 

Swipe down is home/notifications, swipe up is dialpad. Home button is app drawer.


----------



## MeHappy

Here's mine. 
Attached via rootzwiki app so who knows if it works.


----------



## bikedude880

"MeHappy said:


> Here's mine.
> Attached via rootzwiki app so who knows if it works.


If it weren't for the android market, I would've thought you were trolling with an iPhone screenshot.


----------



## toysturnaseraphim

I love showing off my homescreen for the simple fact that it's so easy to thoroughly personalize.


----------



## Blunderbuss

toysturnaseraphim said:


> I love showing off my homescreen for the simple fact that it's so easy to thoroughly personalize.


Your background is very artistic, but completely physically wrong! That's not at all how prisms work!

Unless the prism had an index of refraction lower than the surrounding material or something, but I haven't thought that through yet...


----------



## kevdliu

"Blunderbuss said:


> Your background is very artistic, but completely physically wrong! That's not at all how prisms work!
> 
> Unless the prism had an index of refraction lower than the surrounding material or something, but I haven't thought that through yet...


Dispersion


----------



## Kimo91

This is from my homescreen with the plane we assemble here for Boeing, the 787 Dreamliner.

Sent from my Boeing sponsored GB Droid 2 Global


----------



## Kimo91

Here's a better pic of my screen...damn inverted colors on the first shot LOL

Sent from my Boeing sponsored GB Droid 2 Global


----------



## tRu3_sKiTz0

Here are all of my screens to give u a good idea of how my pages are set up. Simplistic in layout yet super sexy. I have 7 pages, the farthest left is my calendar and the farthest right is scrollable news. If I had a better video cam I would post a clip of it running because it truly is smooth like butter.


----------



## killjoy

MeHappy said:


> Here's mine.
> Attached via rootzwiki app so who knows if it works.


what theme is this?


----------



## kevdliu

now i am not sure if i should switch back to android-style launchers or continue to use launcher7


----------



## ehedgecock

"kevdliu said:


> now i am not sure if i should switch back to android-style launchers or continue to sue launcher7


I would continue to sue them.... cause you may get something from it. Lol


----------



## kevdliu

"ehedgecock said:


> I would continue to sue them.... cause you may get something from it. Lol


O wait its use not sue lol


----------



## MeHappy

It's the iPhone theme for MIUI found in the MIUI.US forums.


----------



## killjoy

MeHappy said:


> It's the iPhone theme for MIUI found in the MIUI.US forums.


I got my hopes up, thinking it was a cm7 theme. Oh well.


----------



## ehedgecock

"killjoy said:


> I got my hopes up, thinking it was a cm7 theme. Oh well.


You could still kinda get that look under CM7. Using ADW launcher, you can enlarge the bottom tray icons as well as use substitue icons for the app shortcuts themselves. Go google icon threads at xda (can't remember exact name or link). There's a large thread there that has some icon packages loaded with iOS style icons.

Also another possible launcher is the Touchwiz port, but I haven't even looked at that before.


----------



## dolfns99

Tru3 skitzo.. love your setup! What are you using for your circle launcher for apps? And what launcher as well? Cyan theme?


----------



## kevdliu

I will create a poll in like two days to see whose people like best


----------



## kevdliu

Here's my #2 with stock gb launcher and circle launcher.


----------



## toysturnaseraphim

Thank you, Blunderbus, your post regarding my background elicited quite the giggle. I hope your a youth, with no knowledge of Pink Floyd, otherwise, my smile just became sadface.


----------



## tRu3_sKiTz0

"dolfns99 said:


> Tru3 skitzo.. love your setup! What are you using for your circle launcher for apps? And what launcher as well? Cyan theme?


im using cm7(adw launcher)... not sure what ur asking regarding circle launcher... the cm7 theme is called crystal and its free on the market... waisted a couple dollars on epic blue cm7 theme before i found this one.


----------



## sirmanleypower

I've been working on this one for a while, finally got it the way I want.
























Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk


----------



## kevdliu

"sirmanleypower said:


> I've been working on this one for a while, finally got it the way I want.
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk


Are u using minimalbread cm theme?


----------



## sirmanleypower

I've been working on this one for a while, finally got it the way I want.
























Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk


----------



## Blunderbuss

toysturnaseraphim said:


> Thank you, Blunderbus, your post regarding my background elicited quite the giggle. I hope your a youth, with no knowledge of Pink Floyd, otherwise, my smile just became sadface.


I know and love Dark Side of the Moon, but they got the dispersion right  look at the album cover, the rays are bending towards the thicker side of the prism, and the shorter wavelength light is being refracted the strongest (this is what happens physically). Glad you thought it was funny though 
I'm a graduate student in optical sciences, so I couldn't resist


----------



## CrossoverDOC

Running MIUI 1.9.23.
Illest Icons.
Extended Settings Mod.


----------



## MeHappy

What is that photo widget called?


----------



## CrossoverDOC

"MeHappy said:


> What is that photo widget called?


Http://sourcherrydesign.wordpress.com

It's not a separate widget, it's just a mod of the MIUI photo widget. Check that blog for the photo frame and others. Take the .zip file and place it in MIUI>gadget>photo_frame. It should show up when you go to edit the widget automatically.


----------



## toysturnaseraphim

At first I thought you were jealous and trolling me, Blunderbus, but knowing now that you're a professional, I completely empathize with your need to critique for the sake of correctness. I'm still chuckling.

Can anyone explain why my pic in my gallery is crystal clear, but when uploaded continually posts so blurry?


----------



## kevdliu

started poll


----------



## CrossoverDOC

Who chooses who is on the poll? Haha


----------



## kevdliu

Whoever posted their homescreen before today is on


----------



## CrossoverDOC

Besides me, haha


----------



## kevdliu

CrossoverDOC said:


> Besides me, haha


shit i assumed that all of them is on the first and second page. and i also missed one other person besides you. sorry lol is there a way to edit the polls?


----------



## x13thangelx

My current from left to right. cm7 with Stetsonaw's Epic Blue n Bold theme + QQ Launcher Pro

View attachment 3302


----------



## tRu3_sKiTz0

very n ice angel. i bought the epic blue before i found the theme im runnin now. it truely is a slick theme.


----------



## slimpirudude

"CrossoverDOC said:


> Running MIUI 1.9.23.
> Illest Icons.
> Extended Settings Mod.


Crossover,

I was not aware extended settings worked on d2g? Anyone have any info on this? Id be interested. Also, can I get that illest theme from you, that looks nice!

Edit: I'm on miui aswell.


----------



## CrossoverDOC

"slimpirudude said:


> Crossover,
> 
> I was not aware extended settings worked on d2g? Anyone have any info on this? Id be interested. Also, can I get that illest theme from you, that looks nice!
> 
> Edit: I'm on miui aswell.


Yeah, I'm using ESCenter v2 for 1.9.23.
As for the theme, it's a mix of a bunch with Illest Icons. If you can tell me how to backup the mtz and upload it I'd be happy to give it to you.


----------



## stryker

Here is a simple set up.
Go launcher
Fancy widgets
zedge wallpaper
Enjoy! Crank that!

«=(.DarkslideX.)=»


----------



## slimpirudude

I got ESCenter working..although I lost my battery in status bar...I can't get it back no matter what. Anyone know a fix or how to unistall extended settings or a soloution? Thanks...


----------



## MeHappy

Try changing the battery settings in the MIUI Control app.


----------



## slimpirudude

Tried. Top bar is only option works.....


----------



## aceoyame

Here is mine
View attachment 3458

And
View attachment 3460

Finally
View attachment 3461


Cm, synergy, go launcher future world stuff

Would be cooler with the transitions
I have cube , inside set with cylinder app drawer transition. I also have tv on/off for when I open and close the app drawer and when I turn the phone on and off


----------



## MeHappy

"slimpirudude said:


> Tried. Top bar is only option works.....


Weird, top bar doesn't work for me, but normal, percentage, and none work


----------



## kevdliu

MeHappy said:


> Weird, top bar doesn't work for me, but normal, percentage, and none work


define doesnt work. does it not show up?


----------



## slimpirudude

I really need my batt back..other than this issue, exttended settings is awesome..


----------



## MeHappy

"kevdliu said:


> define doesnt work. does it not show up?


Correct. Whenever I select the options "graphical", "percentage", or "none" they work correctly.
Whenever I pick "top bar" nothing shows up, whatsoever


----------



## Byakushiki

Why the heck not.
View attachment 3520

View attachment 3521


Oh and for the record, that isn't Blur Launcher. It's ADW EX.


----------



## TwoBuells

ADW EX launcher


----------



## kevdliu

epic..


----------



## bikedude880

New one, using GingerBlur theme and stock wallpaper. Bow /this/ is what Blur should've been 

EDIT: And yes, that is how anal I am about battery, I monitor it like a madman.


----------



## x13thangelx

bikedude880 said:


> EDIT: And yes, that is how anal I am about battery, I monitor it like a madman.


lol, i dont blame you. I used to when Circle Battery Widget worked right 

Whats the one in the status bar and how accurate is it?


----------



## bikedude880

"x13thangelx said:


> lol, i dont blame you. I used to when Circle Battery Widget worked right
> 
> Whats the one in the status bar and how accurate is it?


That one is battery monitor by Simmo. It goes off of raw voltage so it tends to jump if it's draining fast (e.g. it says 47% and the system reports 70%). You can set upper/lower voltages.

I just set up Tasker to log every 10% to a file with date/time. In the process of setting up an average battery drain widget that shows how long I get per 10%. XD


----------



## kevdliu

"bikedude880 said:


> That one is battery monitor by Simmo. It goes off of raw voltage so it tends to jump if it's draining fast (e.g. it says 47% and the system reports 70%). You can set upper/lower voltages.
> 
> I just set up Tasker to log every 10% to a file with date/time. In the process of setting up an average battery drain widget that shows how long I get per 10%. XD


Thats a great idea


----------



## bikedude880

"kevdliu said:


> Thats a great idea


Right now I'm at 12 hours and 60-70% remaining


----------



## kevdliu

"bikedude880 said:


> Right now I'm at 12 hours and 60-70% remaining


plz briefly describe ur usage? Thx


----------



## bikedude880

"kevdliu said:


> plz briefly describe ur usage? Thx


1 hour screen, 37 minutes GPS, all other radios (save for 2G cell) are off. A few emails, some web browsing, texts, a call or three...

Just reset my battery stats w/smartass governor @ 800Mhz max.


----------



## jakebites

Rev's CM7, ICS wallpaper, ADW launcher w/ honeycomb theme.

View attachment 3893


----------



## bikedude880

"bikedude880 said:


> 1 hour screen, 37 minutes GPS, all other radios (save for 2G cell) are off. A few emails, some web browsing, texts, a call or three...
> 
> Just reset my battery stats w/smartass governor @ 800Mhz max.












Preview of my battery monitoring for Tasker. Yes, those are real values in the notification. The other persistant one is a battery monitor


----------



## sixstringedmatt

Are those toggles working on gingerbread? Where are they from? Tasker?


----------



## bikedude880

Those toggles are the stock Notification Power notification in CM7 skinned to look like Gingerblur.


----------



## Lurch81

bikedude880 said:


> Preview of my battery monitoring for Tasker. Yes, those are real values in the notification. The other persistant one is a battery monitor


Where can I find this theme

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## bikedude880

"Lurch81 said:


> Where can I find this theme
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


It's GingerBlurB from here: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1021507


----------



## atkohler

My simple but sweet setup


----------



## tpx00

View attachment 4389


----------



## Byakushiki

Sense style. The dockbar works too.


----------



## tRu3_sKiTz0

Okay, so I've changed my layout several times since I last posted my screens. Many phases of evolution and even a couple tastes of other launchers and roms and I do believe that I have found my flavor. I am still using the crystal theme but now I am also using lpp widget theme cyan which compliments the crystal theme nicely. I am no longer using circle launcher, I have replaced it with folder organizer which is perfect. I am back to the 4x4 page layout but have reduced the launcher to three screens with looping, disabled wall paper scroll and a 3 page dock also with looping. Added another collum to the drawer and added a few more power widget buttons so the over all effect is something like a transformer with many routes for any action and all focused around speed and ease of use. I am in love with my d2g again.

EDIT: For some reason, all of my screen shots are coming out "too big" for attachments but I am going to work on putting a video together and posting later on, maybe even resizing the images as well... its a shame that I can't post these right now, it really is an amazing set up.

EDIT2: I didn't realize there was a poll. Not sure if I should update my screens now lol.


----------



## nailbomb3

bikedude880 said:


> Preview of my battery monitoring for Tasker. Yes, those are real values in the notification. The other persistant one is a battery monitor


So the discharge time is something pulled out of Tasker? That's not an app I've tried yet. Cool!


----------



## nailbomb3

Okayyyyy far out, I just installed Simmo's Battery Monitor and it's giving me 1% readings in CM7GB? Ermmmm.....

EDIT TO ADD: That's using it set to "System Returned Values" and not raw voltages.


----------



## bikedude880

nailbomb3 said:


> So the discharge time is something pulled out of Tasker? That's not an app I've tried yet. Cool!


Yes, with a custom set of tasks to calculate the time.


----------



## tRu3_sKiTz0

I just installed and set up the simmo battery app and I'm already loving it thanks for pointing that out.


----------



## kevdliu

tRu3_sKiTz0 said:


> Okay, so I've changed my layout several times since I last posted my screens. Many phases of evolution and even a couple tastes of other launchers and roms and I do believe that I have found my flavor. I am still using the crystal theme but now I am also using lpp widget theme cyan which compliments the crystal theme nicely. I am no longer using circle launcher, I have replaced it with folder organizer which is perfect. I am back to the 4x4 page layout but have reduced the launcher to three screens with looping, disabled wall paper scroll and a 3 page dock also with looping. Added another collum to the drawer and added a few more power widget buttons so the over all effect is something like a transformer with many routes for any action and all focused around speed and ease of use. I am in love with my d2g again.
> 
> EDIT: For some reason, all of my screen shots are coming out "too big" for attachments but I am going to work on putting a video together and posting later on, maybe even resizing the images as well... its a shame that I can't post these right now, it really is an amazing set up.
> 
> EDIT2: I didn't realize there was a poll. Not sure if I should update my screens now lol.


plz do post your updated homescreen the poll is impossible to update with all the new screenshots


----------



## Chaos2092

Hmmm... May as well just share:


----------



## tRu3_sKiTz0

kevdliu said:


> plz do post your updated homescreen the poll is impossible to update with all the new screenshots


I've tried but all of the screens except for one seem to be too big to upload... I will try uploading somewhere else and using bb code to post.


----------



## tRu3_sKiTz0

Yeah sorry guys, Rootzwiki is not playing nice with me... not sure what to do about it either. I've tried a couple different ways to post my screens but for some reason only one of them will post and unfortunately it is the shot of my pull down so you cant really see much else lol. Oh well.


----------



## Chaos2092

tRu3_sKiTz0 said:


> Yeah sorry guys, Rootzwiki is not playing nice with me... not sure what to do about it either. I've tried a couple different ways to post my screens but for some reason only one of them will post and unfortunately it is the shot of my pull down so you cant really see much else lol. Oh well.


Use dropbox like I did. Probably the most convenient program I have on my computer/phone.


----------



## tRu3_sKiTz0

Okay, here ya go!
http://db.tt/WgjqQRV9
Lol I'm a little special so it took me a while to figure this out, thanks for recommending the dropbox. Thats two great apps Ive gotten from this thread.


----------



## bikedude880

Chaos2092 said:


> Use dropbox like I did. Probably the most convenient program I have on my computer/phone.


Or use a free service like imgur... it too has an Android app.

...not like you're posting nude photos lol


----------



## tRu3_sKiTz0

bikedude880 said:


> Or use a free service like imgur... it too has an Android app.
> 
> ...not like you're posting nude photos lol


Thanks for yet another great app. That one was exactly what I needed.


----------



## Chaos2092

bikedude880 said:


> Or use a free service like imgur... it too has an Android app.
> 
> ...not like you're posting nude photos lol


Dropbox can be used for any file type though, and is convenient aside from just picture uploading and for your phone... The fact it's easily used that way as well is just a bonus.

I usually prefer to send stuff to and from my phone via dropbox and wifi rather than USB because it's a bit less of a logistics pain in the ass and I'm not nearly as limited, especially since I can still upload things via the dropbox website even if the client isn't installed on a different computer.

Just my two cents and what I find easy, not discounting imgur as it seems to be the primary picture hosting site people use nowadays.


----------



## kevdliu

miui gallery is crashing up me









can i use file explorer apps like root explorer or do i have to use the gallery?


----------



## tRu3_sKiTz0

kevdliu said:


> miui gallery is crashing up me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can i use file explorer apps like root explorer or do i have to use the gallery?


For what?


----------



## kevdliu

tRu3_sKiTz0 said:


> For what?


Mobile attachment


----------



## tRu3_sKiTz0

kevdliu said:


> Mobile attachment


Hmmm, I use gallery and set to default so i'm not sure what options I used to have. Sorry.


----------



## nailbomb3

Pretty spartan. Orange octane theme and some basic widgets,

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk


----------



## nailbomb3

The latest jazz....









Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## kevdliu

nailbomb3 said:


> The latest jazz....
> 
> View attachment 11922
> 
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using RootzWiki Forums


nice i like the cool look


----------



## Byakushiki

Two changes: messed around with widgetlocker, and made a mockup of the new blur lockscreen. Dunno why but I like it more than the ICS one. Two: replaced some things in a blur theme I took apart. Didn't like some parts of it lol.

RW does not like me attaching more than one screenshot...


----------

